# Dog Blessing on October 2nd



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*There will be a dog blessing at St Pauls Anglican church, Filellinon Street, Syntagma, at 6.30pm - all dogs (on leash) and well behaved owners welcome! Refreshments to follow.
:llama:
This is a nice occasion for dog loving photographers also...*


(yes, I know its a llama, but there were no dogs!)


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

and theres me thinking it was a general ANIMAL blessing.....silly me taking notice of Malcolm


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

xenos said:


> and theres me thinking it was a general ANIMAL blessing.....silly me taking notice of Malcolm


Well... would you like to be the one separating the cats from the dogs and getting sprayed by a scared kitty? We invited people to bring pictures of their cats last time - coz God actually knows every hair on the back of every cat and dog - so He for sure knows where they live  

Of course all pets are welcome - especially llamas..., who are you bringing Xenos? Maybe that guy with the horse and carriage will come too?

anda:


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

hah! I may bring Theo from the cafeteria opposite!


----------



## lindavdriet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi
Experienced pet/house sitter available


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*oh cool...*



lindavdriet said:


> Hi
> Experienced pet/house sitter available


Do you know where the Filozoikos Nea Filadelphia is? if not I can give you some directions... also - they have an excellent website. My current foster 'child' is a happy lab-hound cross, who may have a home in UK soon. 
Good for you Linda, coz they always need dog lovers to do short term fostering and intensive TLC! Its very rewarding!
:clap2:


----------



## lindavdriet (Nov 14, 2010)

I got my Roxanne from there and I have volunteered there as well, right now I am supporting 2 shelters, one in Trikala and one in Livadeia, both having very hard times, I also volunteer for PET FOOD BANK IN GREECE. Currently I have 2 handicapped dogs that will be going to Canada and Germany soon.

But right now I need a paying job as well, my savings are finished, I thought it would last longer but Greece has become very expensive. 

I have experience as a pet sitter, house sitter, cook, cleaner, maternity nanny and babysitter. I have excellent references as well.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

lindavdriet said:


> I got my Roxanne from there and I have volunteered there as well, right now I am supporting 2 shelters, one in Trikala and one in Livadeia, both having very hard times, I also volunteer for PET FOOD BANK IN GREECE. Currently I have 2 handicapped dogs that will be going to Canada and Germany soon.
> 
> But right now I need a paying job as well, my savings are finished, I thought it would last longer but Greece has become very expensive.
> 
> I have experience as a pet sitter, house sitter, cook, cleaner, maternity nanny and babysitter. I have excellent references as well.


good luck Linda... Im in same position - but - chin up, dogs will put a smile to you, and friends are as close as here! :kiss:


----------

